# Adventure Ranger Program



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 19 JUNE 03
CONTACT: Jerry Bukoski, 517-241-3213

Adventure Ranger Program offers urban opportunity

Michigan Department of Natural Resources officials today announced a coordinated effort with the Kalamazoo Nature Center, the Grand Rapids City Parks Department, and the Lansing City Parks Department to continue a hands-on naturalist program for a second summer. 

The DNR state park Adventure Ranger Program, started in 1989, offers nature-inspired, conservation-oriented educational programming to 38 state parks. The Urban Adventure Ranger Program, piloted last year, brings the best features of the State Parks Adventure Ranger Program into local city parks, schools and community centers. The program builds on the foundation of the State Park programs and expands it to include Grand Rapids and Lansing city facilities as locations for additional outdoor learning opportunities.

State and city officials hope that bringing the successful program to urban parks will introduce non-traditional state park users to the natural resources and recreational opportunities available in Michigans 97 state parks.

Not all city parks will be included. Contact the Grand Rapids Parks and Recreation Department at 616-456-3696, or the Lansing Parks and Recreation Department at 517-483-4233 for location and time information.


----------

